# Duel Mass Flywheel Conversion



## Browna21 (Jan 4, 2008)

My second 2.2 Dci DM Flywheel is making sounds of distress and I am considering fitting a solid mass flywheel.The first DM flywheel failed at 38k miles and the replacement DMF failing at 20k miles.(The first main dealer flywheel flywheel and clutch cost £1200) Has any owner carried out this mod and is able to advise of a supplier (preferably in UK) part Numbers etc.and of their experiences,I see from the Aus xtrail forum that there are parts/kits avail down under.I have contacted exedy europe and austrailia. no reply as yet from Aus,and none avail from europe any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Browna21 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to know if I am the only member of the forum to have suffered from the dreaded Dual Mass Flywheel/Clutch failure?.(twice).Other members experience (milage/dealers response etc) regarding this failure would be appreciated.I believe it to be a problem that Nissan are not admitting to. I was unable to obtain a solid flywheel conversion and can hear the death rattle once more.


----------

